# اريد اسماء لجامعات في امريكا لديها تخصص ماجستير ادارة المشاريع Project Management



## المهندس ابوعبدالله (15 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ..
انا مهندس معماري حاصل على البكلوريس وانشاء الله اكمل دراست الماجستير في إدارة المشاريع بامريكا . واتمنى من الاخوه الذين لديهم خبرة بدراسة الماجستير في إدارة المشاريع ان يفيدوني عن افضل جامعة هناك .
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق.
essam138***********


----------



## م ابومحمد (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

اضم صوتي لصوت الاخ ابو عبدلله وياليت تكون جامعات معترف بها في المملكة


----------



## مهندس في الغربة (29 سبتمبر 2006)

أهلا بالاخوة

هناك العديد من الجامعات الامريكية التي توفر هذا التخصص ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر

*American Graduate University*

*Brandeis University*

*Capella University *

*City University*

*Colorado Technical University*

*Desales University *

*Florida Institute of Technology*

*George Washington University *

*Aspen University*.

*Keller Graduate School of Management *

*Jones International University*

*Naval Postgraduate School*

*New Jersey Institute of Technology*

*Northwestern University*

*Regis University *
. 
*Saint Mary's University of Minnesota*

*Stevens Institute of Technology *

Castle Point on Hudson 

*Thomas Edison State College *

*University of Alaska, Anchorage*

*University of Central Florida*

*University of Houston*

*University of Management And Technology *

*University of Maryland *

*University of Phoenix*

*University of Scranton*

*The University of Texas At Dallas*

*The University of Wisconsin-Madison*

*The University of Wisconsin- Platteville*

*Western Carolina University*

*Wright State University*



ولكن من باب النصيحة فان التخصص المشار اليه قد فقد بريقه الذي كان يحظى به بالسابق في سوق العمل مما حدى بالكثير من الجامعات الى الاكتفاء باصدار شهادات تخصصية كالـ PMP والـ CAPM بدل الماجستير وفي نفس الوقت التركيز على أقسام اخرى اكثر طلبا من أرباب العمل مثل ادارة سلسلة الامدادات وغيرها 


وطبعا هذا يعتبر مجرد رأي شخصي لا أكثر

وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## نورا احمد (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي مهندس في الغربه ما هي ادارة سلسلة الإمدادات وما غيرها من الأقسام الأكثر طلبا في كندا وامريكا؟ 
جزاكم جميعا خيرا


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (18 يونيو 2008)

Are you looking for construction management, or project management, I can add georgia tec, and Purdue university, they are of the best in construction management technology


----------



## Eng. Mamoun (21 يونيو 2008)

Arizona State University
School of Construction
http://construction.asu.edu/

Master & Ph.D.


----------



## an engineer (25 يونيو 2008)

اضافة بسيطة :
لا انصحك بالبحث عن هذا التخصص ..مث ماقال مهندس في الغربة سابقا .....وقد خضت نفس التجرب في البحث عن هذا التخصص وفي الاخير رجعت لدراست construction management 
في جامعة ولا ية بنسلفانيا 
Penn State University
psu.edu
واتمنا ان تذهب الى موقع US news.com
لتعرف كل الجامعات وموقعها في الترتيب 

تحياتي


----------



## حياري حسن (5 يوليو 2008)

Iowa state university is an excellent option. also university of illinois at urbana champaign is a top school


----------



## virtualknight (7 يوليو 2008)

بالتوفيق لك ولجميع الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى.


----------



## ahalhammadi (24 يوليو 2008)

dont forget British University In dubai 
thier website is :www.buid.ac.ae


----------



## بشرون (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم.

احتاج اعرف الجامعات الامريكية التي تدرس ماجستير ادارة المشاريع.
ولو سمحتم شروط القبول فيها ومن ناحية التوفل والجيمات. انا اتمنى المساعدة واعلامي عن احد الجامعات السهلة والمعترف بها بالسعودية.

يعطيكم الف عافية اخواني.


----------



## hamza mansouri (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة يا مهندس


----------

